# 200-amp service change



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

200-amp service change in Lansdowne, PA


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Gee I'll bet they did those #10 romex's just to make it blend in with the rest of that crap.

Love that ser 90"deg.......:laughing:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

A few more pics.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> A few more pics.



Looks one hell of a Lott better...:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Nice work... Hope that se cable holds up better than the last one.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks one hell of a Lott better...:thumbup:


The only thing bad about it is that I used that stuff they call SE cable.:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Vast improvement. Nice work for SE cable.

Question, does the heat from brick structures breakdown the SE sheathing faster than vinyl or wood ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What size is that GEC in the armored cable. I have never seen #4 in one. I assume it is #4.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Did you wrap that N with tape?

Your new panel looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What size is that GEC in the armored cable. I have never seen #4 in one. I assume it is #4.


The armored cable is 14/2 for the heater.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Did you wrap that N with tape?
> 
> Your new panel looks good.:thumbsup:


Yes, I always do it that way.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> The armored cable is 14/2 for the heater.


CMIIW (correct me if i'm wrong:laughing, but i think Dennis was referring to the large black conductor going to the left N bar. What is that for?

The GEC is the green #6 on the right.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

3xdad said:


> CMIIW (correct me if i'm wrong:laughing, but i think Dennis was referring to the large black conductor going to the left N bar. What is that for?
> 
> The GEC is the green #6 on the right.


That is the #4 to the cold water, the #6 green is going to the rod.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Really nice job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

That's looks nice but it just looks very odd to me. Our local code and POCO require a min of 1 1/4 emt for a riser for our service, and a 2" rigid if we want to use the pipe as a POA


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Oklahoma sparky said:


> That's looks nice but it just looks very odd to me. Our local code and POCO require a min of 1 1/4 emt for a riser for our service, and a 2" rigid if we want to use the pipe as a POA


Looks like a job well done around here.


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> Looks like a job well done around here.


I was in no way dogging his work, that's why I said it looks nice. It's just looks odd from my neck of the woods.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks good, but is that a white grounded conductor going to the 5 th breaker down on the right?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Looks good, but is that a white grounded conductor going to the 5 th breaker down on the right?


You are right, I didn't re-indentify it, never do. If you don't know what it is, you should't be in there!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> 200-amp service change in Lansdowne, PA


 Its home depot's fault...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

From a fellow SEU guy, nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> You are right, I didn't re-indentify it, never do. If you don't know what it is, you should't be in there!


I agree just making sure I was seeing it correctly.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

BIGRED, i see you got rid of the intersystem bond. Did you have to install a new one?

Also, can you describe what type of old panel that was? i was curious if the buss lugs at the top are used for feed thru?

thanks


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

3xdad said:


> BIGRED, i see you got rid of the intersystem bond. Did you have to install a new one?
> 
> Also, can you describe what type of old panel that was? i was curious if the buss lugs at the top are used for feed thru?
> 
> thanks


I installed a new one, the old panel was a Murray 200-amp main lug, split buss that weighed a ton.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Good place to dump these


----------

